# Some Interesting Information...........



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I tried to link it but it just didn't work so ...........Google: "Your Dog's Nutritional Needs.... A Science-Based Guide For Pet Owners"................... it is a PDF on the research of the vitamin and mineral needs of dogs and what they require:eating:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, dang it..I googled and saw the introductory page but when I clicked to upload, it said "page not available."


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That's what happened when I tried to link it but when I Google it comes up just fine? I hope people can get to it cuz it has lots of really good info that is very understandable to a regular ol' dog owner like me Hahaha!!!!!I recommend reading it!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is the link

Division on Earth and Life Studies


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmmmmm.................that just took me to an expensive book not the free PDF! Google still worked though! LOL!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is this it, molly? i

http://dels.nas.edu/resources/static-assets/banr/miscellaneous/dog_nutrition_final_fix.pdf


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hmmmmm.................that just took me to an expensive book not the free PDF! Google still worked though! LOL!


Sorry, I didn't realize you were looking for a pdf.

Does this work for you ?


http://dels.nas.edu/resources/static-assets/banr/miscellaneous/dog_nutrition_final_fix.pdf


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!! Thanks you guys! That's it! I really wanted everyone to be able to copy it, as it has so much good info on nutrition!!! AGAIN, THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------

